# Bumblebee Shrimp



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

Hey everyone,
I was wondering how would i go about sexing bumblebee shrimp? Also has anyone ever had any problems with bumblebee shrimp and alkiline water? Because on petshrimp i have read that the bumblebees die after a while if they live in alkiline water and also they don't breed .


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

balloon_fish said:


> Hey everyone,
> I was wondering how would i go about sexing bumblebee shrimp? Also has anyone ever had any problems with bumblebee shrimp and alkiline water? Because on petshrimp i have read that the bumblebees die after a while if they live in alkiline water and also they don't breed .


Kinda hard how to sex them...I think petshrimp or shrimpnow has info on how to sex it. They do better in slightly acidic water.


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I have a few baby bumbleebees in my tank after about 5 months or so. If I find a female with eggs I'll post some pics, Maybe that'll help with sexing them.

Tank Stats:
20 Gallon
55W Jebo fixture with AH reflector retrofiltted.
eco complete substrate.
KH 4
GH 13
Ph 6.7 or so.
CO2 about 25ppm
Dosing a lean EI.
20-25% WC 2X a week.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

alexperez said:


> I have a few baby bumbleebees in my tank after about 5 months or so. If I find a female with eggs I'll post some pics, Maybe that'll help with sexing them.
> 
> Tank Stats:
> 20 Gallon
> ...


It seems they are more sensitive than cherry and snowball. do you use DIY Co2?


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I use pressurized CO2. 
Of about 30 that I've gotten the only deaths (so far) have been when I first put them in the tank, I have about 20 adults left. After that they have been doing pretty good. I guess the stress of shipment is a bit rough on them.

Regards,
Alex


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

one of mine died this morning  i just got it yesterday and this morning it looked like it was trying to molt but just got off the leg and body part but the head part was stuck  would that be stress from shipping and new water adjustment or do i just have bad water?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

balloon_fish said:


> one of mine died this morning  i just got it yesterday and this morning it looked like it was trying to molt but just got off the leg and body part but the head part was stuck  would that be stress from shipping and new water adjustment or do i just have bad water?


See alex answer above...


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Check the temperature. I have been doing some extensive research on the "Bumblebee" shrimp and they need cooler temps. I just checked my tank temp and it's at exactly 72 degrees.


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

The ones that died in the 3 different orders I recieved. Died within the first 3 days. Since the shrimp probably come from overseas they go through quite an ordeal. I don't think anyone is breeding them in the US yet. If after a few days they are still dying. I would check all your water params.
I have no heater in the tank and the temp stays at about 75 or so.


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

What i am really worried about is the 8.4 pH that i have  the water that comes from the faucet is 7.4-7.5 but i dont know how i'm getting 8.4 in the tank. All there is is the sponge filters, substrate, guppy grass and java moss  and the substrate is Schultz Aquatic Soil so it doesn't alter any water parmeters that i know of. My tank is at 73F right now and the heater is off or set to the lowest so it doesn't give off heat. I got my bumble bees off of here - http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwinverts1136759871
Do you think he breeds bumblebees?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

balloon_fish said:


> What i am really worried about is the 8.4 pH that i have  the water that comes from the faucet is 7.4-7.5 but i dont know how i'm getting 8.4 in the tank. All there is is the sponge filters, substrate, guppy grass and java moss  and the substrate is Schultz Aquatic Soil so it doesn't alter any water parmeters that i know of. My tank is at 73F right now and the heater is off or set to the lowest so it doesn't give off heat. I got my bumble bees off of here - http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwinverts1136759871
> Do you think he breeds bumblebees?


Jerseyscape might be able to answer this. He picked up his from the same guy...but, if Jerseyscape's ones are already pregnant, they might all be adult bumblebee and imported.


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

i received a box of over 50 shrimp from that seller-- new jersey to los angeles. they were shipped usps priority, arrived in 2 days, and were packed about 10 per kordon breather bag with plants. all shrimp arrived alive and are doing great.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

balloon_fish said:


> What i am really worried about is the 8.4 pH that i have  the water that comes from the faucet is 7.4-7.5 but i dont know how i'm getting 8.4 in the tank. All there is is the sponge filters, substrate, guppy grass and java moss  and the substrate is Schultz Aquatic Soil so it doesn't alter any water parmeters that i know of. My tank is at 73F right now and the heater is off or set to the lowest so it doesn't give off heat. I got my bumble bees off of here - http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwinverts1136759871
> Do you think he breeds bumblebees?


That's the same guy I got my shrimp from but I picked them up personally. Very nice guy by the way.

The shrimp are doing great because they are pregnant but I am not sure if the babies will survive. The odd thing about my bumblebees is that they always attach themselves to floating plants and just sit there until it is time to eat.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Most shrimp are continually eating -- which is a habit of most herbivorous creatures. Do they have enough food? Is there any algae from another tank perhaps that you can introduce to them?


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

food is not a problem, i feed them more then enough but not that much that the water quality is bad. There isn't much algae yet so i try to feed daily.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

How big were the shrimp that he sent you? I got really large ones from him that were close to an inch for most. (not all)


----------

